# 220kg squat



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Following on from the NZ rugby thread, I thought I would tell you all about my new PB on the squat last night.

220kg for 6 

Gonna try 240 for 1-2 next week.

Those are ass to ground squats (Smith machine), using belt and knee wraps.

Such a buzz when you do a PB


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I can do 200kg on smith, I personally think smith is shyte and if I were to do it free bar I would be lucky to squat 120kg LOL!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> I can do 200kg on smith, I personally think smith is shyte and if I were to do it free bar I would be lucky to squat 120kg LOL!


Have you ever tried free squats luke?

You might surprise yourself.....................................

If you can lift 200kg on the smith you should be able to lift 120kg free NO PROBLEM!!

I know YOU think smith is shyte, but MY legs are killing me today.........LOL

Smith squats seem to allow me to focus more on quads rather than glutes, so I actually prefer them.........


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My gym doesn't have a squat rack otherwise I'd do free squats, quite annoying really as the only gym that has on is don stylers which is a bit of a travel. That's spit and sawdust at it's most, weights welded together etc, proper old school.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> My gym doesn't have a squat rack otherwise I'd do free squats, quite annoying really as the only gym that has on is don stylers which is a bit of a travel. That's spit and sawdust at it's most, weights welded together etc, proper old school.


Yeah I know that type of gym LOL

Seriously though when you do get a chance to free squat you will do 120 NO probs.........

But I suspect like me, you will have a sore erse the next day.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> My gym doesn't have a squat rack otherwise I'd do free squats, quite annoying really as the only gym that has on is don stylers which is a bit of a travel. That's spit and sawdust at it's most, weights welded together etc, proper old school.


:crazy: What the hell is the gym thinking, not having a squat rack?? It's the first thing a gym should purchase simply because it's so veratile. Hell I would be happy with a gym with 30 squat racks and nothing else.. (apart from movable benches... oh and weights obviously  )

And CONGRATS to you Del!! Awesome effort there.. I struggle with 140kg freeweight squats... Let alone 200! Note that it's on the smith but my squat on the smith is very much the same.

So once again, nice one! Big lifts there mate. Keep it up!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

great effort mate. I always free squat and can only currently squat 120kg, although having 6 months off any training and not taking creatine/gear isn't that bad. Food is the key.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

220k for 6 is very good for any form of squatting!!


----------



## WongFuHung (Jun 28, 2006)

big pete said:


> 220k for 6 is very good for any form of squatting!!


Well the best I have done if 50 Kg. So you guys can all celebrate!


----------



## richiecoops (Mar 16, 2006)

Good effort del!

I'm curious though - when squatting with the smith machine do you need to change your technique at all? I ask because whilst I do my squats with free weights at home, I did experiment with a smith at the gym and found it really uncomfortable.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

del_h said:


> Following on from the NZ rugby thread, I thought I would tell you all about my new PB on the squat last night.
> 
> 220kg for 6
> 
> ...


Good work Big Man !!

WATP


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I have only ever tryed squats once on a smith machine & maneged 15 reps (then stopped because i was doing 15 reps for all my exercises) on about 45kg weight. I did that to try it out & didnt think to try bigger weights on it lol.

I am going to do more this week though & see how many i can get.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

richiecoops said:


> Good effort del!
> 
> I'm curious though - when squatting with the smith machine do you need to change your technique at all? I ask because whilst I do my squats with free weights at home, I did experiment with a smith at the gym and found it really uncomfortable.


Technique does not change *too* much. There is a difference though.

For example, my feet tend to be (slightly) more forward when using the smith (As opposed to free). But I actually think doing this allows me to focus more on my quads, and less on my glutes.

Also I find using the mith makes keeping your back arched (Rather than bent) easy.

Dont know what the REAL strong guys on this board think (Pete?).


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Great squating bro, try the free stance squats to blast your stabiliser muscles in to oblivion!!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

for smith bar squats, your form you describe is correct. feet forward to target the quads.

but as Chris says, free squatting is the way forward.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

for targetting the quads, has anyone ever tried Jefferson deadlifts??? for pure quad work, ive not come across anything similar!!


----------

